# Virtual Instruments Mag PDF issue 2 up for subscriber d/l



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 21, 2005)

It's at the printer, but subscribers can download the PDF of issue 2 in advance (and PDF subscribers can download it not in advance).

If you've subscribed and don't have a dowload account, please go to our website (www.VirtualInstrumentsMag.com) and click on Download Subscription.


----------



## mnemonic (Sep 21, 2005)

Sweet!

-Alan


----------



## José Herring (Sep 21, 2005)

Yeah!


----------



## José Herring (Sep 21, 2005)

Hey what happened to the BT interview? :? 

Jose


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 21, 2005)

Postponed. He missed it.


----------



## madbulk (Sep 22, 2005)

man, I've got work to do today. I did not need this. thanks Nick. :evil: :D


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 22, 2005)

Work comes after reading magazines and playing tennis.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 22, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Work comes after reading magazines and playing tennis.



No, that's when you're an editor at V.I. magazine


----------



## Niah (Sep 22, 2005)

Hey Nick,

I've recently formated my PC, so I lost my pass and username. What should I do? Create another account?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 22, 2005)

Thanks Nick,

Looking forward to it. 

How about that centerfold VSTi Interface spread idea??? :wink:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 22, 2005)

Niah - yeah, please just set up another account.

Hans - next issue, yes: you posing naked on top of a Virtual Grand box. And I thought we agreed it was going to be the cover?


----------



## Hans Adamson (Sep 22, 2005)

Uuuuhhh,

Are you on drugs Nick?


----------



## Herman Witkam (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm on asperine right now, and I wanted Nick to know that the second issue is great! Now I have to get a laptop to take the mag everywhere


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 22, 2005)

Or you could wait a few days for the magazine, Herman. 

Hans: of course I am! Good ones!


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Virtual Instruments Mag PDF issue 2 up for subscriber d/*



Nick Batzdorf said:


> If you've subscribed and don't have a dowload account, please go to our website (www.VirtualInstrumentsMag.com) and click on Download Subscription.


I did that but haven't gotten a password yet. :-(

Nick, How come I have so much trouble getting your magazine?
I did finally get the 1st print issue you sent me - just about a week ago.

Thanks


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 22, 2005)

Weird. We got the email telling us to approve your account, Syn, and I assume we did, but it seems to have vanished into thin air. I have absolutely no idea what happened.

Please click on this to sign up for a new account and password:

http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/only.html

We have to approve each account manually, so you may have to wait until the morning. That should do it.

As to why you're having so much trouble, well, I'd be tempted to say that your subscription was cursed - except that the fr($*(# Post Office failed to deliver almost 5% of the subscriptions that got mailed from our printer last time. I'm hoping we don't have the same problem this time, because it's very annoying for you, us, and our bank account.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Virtual Instruments Mag PDF issue 2 up for subscriber d/*



synergy543 said:


> Nick Batzdorf said:
> 
> 
> > If you've subscribed and don't have a dowload account, please go to our website (www.VirtualInstrumentsMag.com) and click on Download Subscription.
> ...



I have the same problem.

R


----------



## synergy543 (Sep 23, 2005)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Weird. We got the email telling us to approve your account, Syn, and I assume we did, but it seems to have vanished into thin air. I have absolutely no idea what happened.


I guess that's what can happen to "virtual musicians"....we can disappear into the ether....cool!

Thanks Nick,

I signed up again.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 23, 2005)

Rodney, check your email. Unlike Syn, whose account really seems to have disappeared into thin air, I see no evidence of your having signed up for a password.

Anyway, sorry if you're having hassles. I really don't know what we can do beyond putting the downloads on a password-protected server.

As to the mail delivery problem, I'm really hoping that this batch will go more smoothly. I've had lengthy discussions with an official at the post office in Idaho, which is where it's shipped from. If there are problems three times, they'll put an electronic spy in the bundle going to Northern CA, which is where the majority of the failed deliveries were. But they won't do that until three failures, because it's extremely expensive.


----------



## Rodney Glenn (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Nick

Works fine now, thank's for sorting it out for me. For what it's worth, I just discovered a (anti spam) setting in my firewall configuration that might have been the actual culprit. Sincere apologies to Nick if this was the case.

Although everything looked ok on my end when signing up (confirmation page coming up etc), I can't rule out the possibility that this was a local firewall problem. I'm not 100% sure, but if anyone else is having similar problems, then checking out possible firewall setting might be a good idea.

Anyways, just read the first two issues and it's truly great stuff. :D 

Thank's again for your help Nick...and for offering a great magazine.

Cheers

Rodney


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Sep 24, 2005)

Who knows what happened. Computers save a lot of time and they waste a lot of time. Glad it worked and glad you like it.


----------

